# Pictures of People



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2020)

Any kind of pictures of any kind of people...

I'll begin:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 8, 2020)

Showing emotion or silliness will be my picks Ruthanne, lol...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 8, 2020)

View attachment 87101


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 9, 2020)

^^^Now thats happiness and fullfillment - so so cute Tin  ^^^


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 12, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Jan 12, 2020)

Freckle faces..


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

OUCH!!!!


----------



## tinytn (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 16, 2020)

^^^^^ Eye candy!!!! ^^^^


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 16, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> ^^^^^ Eye candy!!!! ^^^^




Representing  Texas ....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 26, 2020)

View attachment 89220


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

have you lost your mind Ken ^^^^^


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2020)

*Triplets *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

Who would ever have guessed this man would become one of the most powerful in the world....?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 90039


 and that's her grandchildren in front of her....


----------



## chic (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

This is the county fair in Bakers county Oregon...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)

just the cutest picture ever...


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 10, 2020)

*My secret crush,but please don't tell my husband !

*


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)

I haven't a clue who that is @Sassycakes ..sorry...


----------



## chic (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 10, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I haven't a clue who that is @Sassycakes ..sorry...



*His name is Simon Baker and he starred in the TV show "The Mentalist."*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 10, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *His name is Simon Baker and he starred in the TV show "The Mentalist."*


I watched that show all the time it aired....he is a cutie


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)

The face of perfection....


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 11, 2020)

Rest in Peace Mr. Robert Conrad. Thank you for the Westerns


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## chic (Feb 12, 2020)

RIP Orson Bean.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2020)

Ancient Ukrainian Headdress


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2020)

*OMG..I can't believe it's over 4 years since we lost David Bowie!!!  January 2016..*..


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## chic (Feb 15, 2020)

Audie Murphy WWII hero.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Peakyblinder (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Kris148 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 18, 2020)

file:///C:/Users/Janel/Documents/cats-in-love-tsi-tapestries.webp


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## chic (Feb 19, 2020)

Twiggy.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## chic (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## chic (Feb 23, 2020)

I think I'm in love @Pink Biz but he's probably a scoundrel.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 23, 2020)

chic said:


> I think I'm in love @Pink Biz but he's probably a scoundrel.


*But those eyes... *


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## chic (Feb 25, 2020)

Bette Davis


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2020)

*The Pickle Sisters
*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## chic (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## chic (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 4, 2020)

chic said:


> View attachment 93978


*Barry Lyndon! One of my favorite films.*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## chic (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## toffee (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## chic (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## chic (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## chic (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## chic (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


Looks like Mama June from Honey Boo Boo!  She also wore a camo gown.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 5, 2020)

ignore


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## chic (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 6, 2020)

dogs are people too


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 22, 2020)

*^^^ Where's the peeps? 
*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

*Ooops the house fell on 'em..*...  ^^^^^^

(wrong thread shoulda been B&W thread)


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 23, 2020)

5 Former Presidents


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 100742


 This is my favourite royal photo of all time,


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> This is my favourite royal photo of all time,


*Yes, it's very touching. Never saw him look so tender and loving.*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

Santorini - Greece


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

I could cry looking at that and it's only been 6 weeks  since the lockdown, seems so much longer ^^^^^^   they say the pubs won't open again until Christmas


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

This was 1950...we need these _now_, don't we ?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

*Ecuador *


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

what a hauntingly  sad face this little ancestral Native Indian girl had...


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 2, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

I love this picture in a Brooklyn NY Cafe


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 103726


 is this Bette Davies ?...


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> is this Bette Davies ?...


*Yes...very glamourous as a blonde.*


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2020)

I agree, she really was ...


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 10, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

Morocco 1955..


----------



## mike4lorie (May 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 14, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

Here's one for ya Mike...LOL


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

Any chance we can steer these threads away from pictures of barely dressed young women , and concentrate on some varied  pictures... ?


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2020)

.............


----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2020)

sorry. can't delete the others or i would. ta!


----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> sorry. can't delete the others or i would. ta!


WHY????


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> sorry. can't delete the others or i would. ta!


 No need to delete tham MarciKs..  it wasn't you I was talking to...it's just that  more people than me are getting tired of looking at   half dressed women pictures on nearly every picture thread...


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 20, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (May 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Wren (May 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 22, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 22, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 25, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2020)




----------



## chic (May 30, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 30, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 31, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 31, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Ceege (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

_*Once*_..lottery seller  Spain....


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

If these aren't the faces of despair I don't know what is....


----------



## RubyK (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Ceege (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 25, 2020)

*Ali MacGraw and Ryan O'Neal  (1970 versus 2020) 

*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

Carnaby street/Soho  London


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2020)

_*January 1943, Daytona Beach  Florida. 'Girl welder' in the National Youth Administration.
*_


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2020)

oops put my purple pic in the wrong place...


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2020)

I miss him


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2020)

In Spain we all have to wear Masks outdoors as well as indoors in public areas..


----------



## RubyK (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2020)

We're going to Jamie's mum and dad's pub this w/end  ^^^^^


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2020)

Karate Practice


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


*Where's the kid's mask?*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *Where's the kid's mask?*


Kids don't have to wear masks in this country...


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 123077


There's a quality about this that makes it look like it was taken yesterday.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2020)

*Senegal*


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


_*Lol, at least he has a mask on!*_


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2020)

*Very smart ^^^^^^ *


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2020)

.....


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

Wanna bet these ladies are Italian ?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2020)

*Yul Brynner with hair!

*


----------



## chic (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 13, 2020)

Why would he want to do that to himself. Has he looked for a job lately? I don't mind a few tats, but the above is ridiculous. Do you think his whole body is tattooed?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2020)

RubyK said:


> Why would he want to do that to himself. Has he looked for a job lately? I don't mind a few tats, but the above is ridiculous. Do you think his whole body is tattooed?


Let's take a look


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2020)

RubyK said:


> Why would he want to do that to himself. Has he looked for a job lately? I don't mind a few tats, but the above is ridiculous. Do you think his whole body is tattooed?


Oh I would imagine without a doubt. I always feel that anyone tattooed in that way must suffer from mental issues


----------



## RubyK (Oct 13, 2020)

1930s Bride


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 128127


A Mannequin?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2020)

Manilla- Phillipines


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2020)

Myanmar Balancing Fishermen


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2020)

Estonians


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2020)

Grandkids


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2020)

*Tibet !*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2020)

_*New Zealand royal of yesteryear.

*_


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## chic (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2020)

Christmas .. 2020


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## chic (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2021)

*Salish of Flathead Indian Reservation - Montana 1907

*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## chic (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 27, 2021)

I am always amazed with what people's eyes have to say.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## chic (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## chic (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2021)

*Drive-in car hops in shorts and cowboy boots at the Log Lodge Tavern in Dallas Texas, 1940.

*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Apr 2, 2021)

You want people? We got people.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## chic (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

Power to the People!


----------



## RubyK (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## chic (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 16, 2021)

*Anton Chekhov in 1891 (he was cute!)

*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2021)

*^^^ No peeps 

*


----------



## chic (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## chic (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 27, 2021)

Thought I posted this last night but apparently not cuz it was still sitting here this evening.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2021)




----------



## chic (May 5, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2021)

Guess who?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 7, 2021)

*^^^ David Bowie

*


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2021)

*Correct ^^^ *


----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 10, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 26, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2021)

*^^^ Heartbreaking

*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2021)

Royal Lookalikes?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

The most lookalike to me...is Queen Mary ( the Queens Grandmother)  and Lady louis Mountbatten-Windsor.. prince Edwards' teen daughter...


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2021)

Ron Hicks 1965


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Owlivia (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


>


Unforgettable photo of a young Afghan girl on the cover of National Geographic years and years ago. I remember it.

Many years later, a TV crew went to interview her. She was much older and she didn't really want to talk to anybody.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 180146


I remember this photo from a book my parents had. It was a collection of famous photos through the 40s and 50s.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2021)

yes I remember that photo too..in truth it's become almost as famous for obviously different reasons as  the Napalm child in Vietnam  who was on the front cover of every magazine running for her little life..


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


>


I've felt that way before myself. Sometimes I still do.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 29, 2021)

@RadishRose No need to feel sad, really. The best thing is how great it feels when the sadness and despair finally passes. It's ok.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 3, 2021)

Guess she didn't know about the hat thing in Catholic churches.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 5, 2021)

hollydolly said:


>


Air Jordan #2


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 5, 2021)

Empire State Building


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 5, 2021)

_Hollywood, California 1958

_


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2021)

Bette Davies ? ^^^


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Bette Davies ? ^^^


Yes, great hair!


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## jerry old (Oct 30, 2021)

Delightful thread, intended to come back again and again, but forget which thread it is...
(Have too many bookmarks to locate what I seek)


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## chic (Mar 2, 2022)

Marianne Faithful


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## RFW (Mar 8, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


The world's first Instagram influencer. Captioned "Me and my girls hanging out. #StopWorldWar"


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## chic (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## chic (Apr 11, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


>


That was a rare film, if it's what I think it was.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (May 2, 2022)

Ukraine ..


----------



## Pink Biz (May 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2022)

for Father's Day


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Ceege (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Ceege (Wednesday at 2:15 PM)




----------



## Pink Biz (Wednesday at 9:04 PM)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Yesterday at 2:03 AM)

​


----------



## Pink Biz (Yesterday at 5:31 PM)




----------



## Ceege (14 minutes ago)




----------

